# Using multiple airlines ....



## Tropical lady (Oct 11, 2012)

We just had an opportunity presented to us to join friends just after New Year's for a week (1/2-1/9) in Cancun.  From last night to this afternoon the airfare I checked went up $100.  I found "hacker fare" on Kayak which combines 2 one ways on different airlines for a less expensive r/t.  Should I wait until next Tues-Wed time frame and check again a r/t with the same airline?  What are the downfalls of using 2 different airlines for a r/t?  I have always used one airline, but this does look interesting for cost and keeping the times I want to fly the same.  I am out of my comfort zone on this one !!
Thanks for any advice you give......


----------



## Patri (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't see any downfall.


----------



## djs (Oct 11, 2012)

No downfall, I've done it several times. Last Christmas I flew from BOS-MSN where the outbound was on Delta and the return on United; this Christmas I am once again doing the same thing.  In November I have two trips to ORD within one week, the first has me fling out on JB and returning on AA while the next has me flying on UA and returning on DL.  Nothing wrong with doing this.  If pricing and timing works for you go for it.  Keep in mind that different airlines have different charges for checked baggage, so if you are checking that may effect your decision.

What you are essentially doing is buying two o/w tickets. You aren't cheating anyone by doing this.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 11, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




djs said:


> What you are essentially doing is buying two o/w tickets. You aren't cheating anyone by doing this.


I flew to MCO today via AirTran. 

I'll be flying back to DCA Saturday via Jet Blue.

Kayak Dot Com, which found me those flights, calls that arrangement -- round trip via different airlines out & back -- a "Hacker Fare."

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 12, 2012)

I have also flown multiple airlines in a trip. If you have different airlines in one direction, there is a chance your bag may not make it over to the new airline if you have a tight connection. This happens less rately than it used to and I just make sure I have 24 hours of meds, clothes, etc in my carry on.


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Baggage*

If I remember correctly we did something similiar and it was also a switch of airlines in New York.  
#1 give yourself plenty of extra time at the airport because you have to get your bags and bring them from one to the other (at least we did).
#2 the airlines we used were at two different terminals and it was raining.
It was very hectic.
Bart


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 12, 2012)

We did that last November for our WDW trip, not for the cost but for the times. Airtran didn't have a later flight on for the return, so we flew AT to MCO and Delta back to DTW.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 12, 2012)

None - I do it all the time.



Tropical lady said:


> What are the downfalls of using 2 different airlines for a r/t?


----------



## am1 (Oct 12, 2012)

When it works it is great.  Cheaper flights, better times.

When it does not work you can have lots of problems.

Change/cancellation fees.  

-baggage sizes

-if your outbound flight is delayed how flexible will the return airline date be in changing your date at no charge.  

-spreading your mileage between two airlines

But cost is what drives most things and that is what people care about.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 12, 2012)

*good points offered.....*

Thank you for all the info.  
Each one way was on the same airline, so having to handle luggage between connections was not going to be an issue in this case, but thanks for pointing that out as I "assumed" the bags would be transferred from one airline to another.
From Wed evening to Thurs AM fares went up all over the board, so I am going to gamble and check them next Tues-Wed and make a decision.  I am inside the 3 month window so it will be interesting. 
Observation: this is not fun!


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 12, 2012)

Most airlines have interline agreements with each other for baggage and you can check it all the way through if you show them all of your tickets. The big exception is some of the LCC's.  With those, you sometimes have to leave security to recheck your bag and then go back through security.  That was the scenario when I was lived in the states and picked up an EasyJet flight at Gatwick.

One of my local employees almost ran into a baggage problem when he and his wife left to immigrate (legally) to Canada.  They had tickets on a legacy airline to Frankfurt, then a TATL LCC to Canada.  When they discovered late in the game that they would have to leave security and go through German immigration and customs to recheck their luggage, they barely had time to get the necessary (for them) German visa to be able to do that.

The other downside of multiple airlines is not concentrating your ff miles on one carrier.


----------

